# Unterschiede Lightning und Xizang



## oliversen (21. November 2006)

Hallo an alle,

die oben genannte Frage geht an all die Titan Experten unter Euch.
Wo liegen die Unterschiede beider Rahmen?

In den alten Katalogen finde ich keinen Hinweis, ausser das das Lightning als maessing ausgestattetes Komplettbike verkauft wurde, das Xizang hingegen nur als Einzel-Rahmen.

Ich stolpere nur ueber die Frage da zur Zeit beim grossen E.de beide Rahmen von dem gleichen Verkaeufer angeboten werden. Offenbar ist der Lightning ein bisschen schwerer. 

Ich habe mein Xizang vor ein paar Wochen beim gleichen Verkaeufer erstanden und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit. Nur wenn ich mir nun die Pic's aus der Auktion des Lightning ansehe finde ich zunaechst keine Unterschiede zu meinem Rahmen. Bin nun etwas verunsichert...

Ach ja, mein Xizang (?) wiegt in 18" ohne Sattelklemme mit Flaschenhalterschrauben 1486g (Kuechenwaage).

oliversen


----------



## Kint (22. November 2006)

gmf irgendwas ? 

ja der hatte mir die rahmen auch angeboten. das lightning ist prinzipiell ein günstiges   Titan bike von gt - gebürstetes finish, nur komplett nicht frameonly und vor allem nicht bei / von sandvik mitarbeitern sondern in deinem gastland geschweisst.

wie immer unterscheidungsmerkmal 1 ist die serial no. nämlich nicht ttn irgendwas sondern halt das übliche taiwan format. nummer zwei ist ebenfalls relativ eindeutig. xizang NUR poliert Lightning NUR gebürstet ( es sei denn jemand hat sich viel mühe gegeben....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (23. November 2006)

Jetztet kint, habe mir doch gedacht das du da was weist das weiter hilft. 
Meine Rahmennummer ist YC07970177. Das Rahmenfinish ist bestenfalls angelaufen poliert. Hmmm...Sollte ich mich jetzt betrogen fuehlen???

Verdammte Bucht.... Oder vieleicht doch Xizang? Der Rahmen weniger als 1500g. Kann das jemand bestaetigen?

Hey kint, das Trikot gibt's uebrigens bei www.radsport-petermann.de. Dessen Online Shop ist jedoch noch nicht soweit. Einfach mal anrufen vielleicht senden die es in den hohen Norden.

oliversen


----------



## kingmoe (23. November 2006)

Ich bin nict 1000% sicher, aber beim Xizang ist doch hinten der OR-Abschluss nur mit GT-Logo versehen und auf dem Lightning steht immer noch die Materialzusammensetzung, also das 3 AL 2.5 V.


----------



## Kint (23. November 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Ich bin nict 1000% sicher, aber beim Xizang ist doch hinten der OR-Abschluss nur mit GT-Logo versehen und auf dem Lightning steht immer noch die Materialzusammensetzung, also das 3 AL 2.5 V.



richtig das war mir auch schon aufgefallen aber ich war mir ebenfalls nicht sicher inwieweit das allgemeingültig ist.

relativ einfach ists über die oberflächenbeschaffenheit. aalglatt oder minimal rauh.  ersteres ist halt xizang zweites ist dieses gebürstete, glasperlengestrahlte finish desa lightning. licht bricht sich drin, deswegen reflektiert der lightning auch nicht. zumindest nicht annähernd so stark wie das polierte beim xizang- eben typisches titan leuchten... (nein nicht in den augen  )

rahmennummer kann man  bzw würde ich deuten als YC07970177

07.1997. kommt das hin ? kartaloge wälzen mein freund. wobei 97 auch ausgerechnet der jahrgang war wo es die lightnings gab und nur da. fotos wären natürlich hilfreich....

zusätzlich um die sache noch einfacher zu machen habe ich gerade das gerücht gehört gt hätte manchmal bei engpässen auch us made rahmen in taiwan fertigen lassen.


----------



## oliversen (26. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank zunaechst mal fuer euere infos. Wenn gleich all diese, im Falle meines Rahmens, auf Lightning und nicht Xizang deuten.

Habe ein paar Fotos des Rahmens geschossen:
Gesamtansicht






Rahmennummer (per Hand eingekratzt!?)





Triple Triangle mit Material Kennnummer





Hinteres Ausfallende






Also wie dem auch sei, ich bin ja mit den Rahmen zufrieden, jedoch war dieser eindeutig als Xizang beschrieben und als solchen wollte ich ihn auch haben.

Ich glaube der Verkaeufer ist im GT forum von mtbr.com aktiv und hat zu vielem rund um GT titanium eine Meinung. Ich werde dem jetzt mal eine email schreiben und sehen was dieser zu meinen Zweifeln zu sagen hat.

Werde Euch unterrichten was raus kommt.

oliversen


----------



## Kint (26. November 2006)

für michist das ein lightning oliver. wenn das vom gleichen verkäufer den ich dir per pm genannt habe explizit als xizang vcerkauft wurde, würde mich das interessieren oliver. und ja er ist im mtbr forum aktiv.


----------



## oliversen (27. November 2006)

Hi kint,

ja, ist der gleiche Verkaeufer. Jedoch diesen bitte nicht oeffentlich an den Pranger stellen. Lass uns erst mal abwarten was er auf meine mail antwortet.

oliversen


----------



## Kint (27. November 2006)

deswegen hatte ich den namen nicht öffentlich  erwähnt. er erwähnte mir gegenüber was dementsprechendes... zumindest wenn du dir den rahmen anch deutschland schicken liesst....


----------



## oliversen (4. Dezember 2006)

seit einer Woche keine Antwort vom Meister aus Amiland....
 ...so langsam sollte mal etwas kommen....


----------



## Kint (4. Dezember 2006)

hab hier mails von ihm die ich mal durchgucken muss. kann dir dann eventuell infos zu geben.... mal sehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (10. Dezember 2006)

Also, America hat geantwortet.

Im wesentlichen entschuldigt er sich das er den Rahmen als xizang verkauft hat und beguendet dies das er diesen zuvor auch mit der falschen Beschreibung erworben hatte. Er kannte bis dato nicht die Unterschiede und hatte deshalb den lightning unbewusst als xizang verkauft.

Er ist sich jedoch heute im Klaren das es sich um einen Lightning handelt.

Wie dem auch sei. Zwischen Xizang und Lightnings gibt es in der bucht einen signifikanten Preisunterschied. Ich denke das sind sicher 200USD.
Da ich das Ganze als einen Lernprozess in GT Historie sehe bin ich auch bereit meinen Teil am Schaden zu bezahlen. Deshalb habe ich ihm vorgeschlagen das  wir die 200 bucks splitten und er mir 100US rueckueberweist.

Mal sehen was rauskommt.

oliversen


----------



## oliversen (24. Januar 2007)

Also America ist sich bei dem Preisunterschied nicht so sicher und antwortet ausserdem einmal alle drei Wochen. What ever....

Mittlerweile ist auch bei uns das Schmuddelwetter angekommen und ich konnte mich dran machen den Lightning aufzubauen. Soweit alles gut, nur fuehlt sich eine 27.2mm Stuetze (Thomson) doch sehr locker an. So locker das ich eigentlich nicht mit ruhigem Gewissen die Sattelklemme zuwuergen kann.

Nun habe ich einige Tage auf die Thomson in 27.4mm gewartet. Diese gleitet die  ersten vier Zentimeter schoen und stoest dann aber an eine kleine Welle im Sitzrohr. Wahrscheinlich hervorgerufen durch die Schweissnaht der Oberrohrverbindung. Weiter kann ich die Stuetze mit der blosen Hand nicht hinein treiben. Uerberlege nun wie ich das Titan-Sitzrohr innen minimal weiten kann. Mit entsprechendem Werkzeug hohnen? Oder eine Lage Schleifpapier um eine 27.0mm Stuetze und mit Geduld und Spucke???

Wer hat Erfahrung, Tipps?

oliversen


----------



## versus (24. Januar 2007)

habe mit solchen operationen leider keine erfahrung, aber ich würde wohl die variante rohr mit schleifpapier wählen, da ich nicht zu viel materialabtrag haben wollen würde.
kennst du denn das nenn-maß des sitzrohrs ?


----------



## alf2 (24. Januar 2007)

Ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem mit meinem Bravado (fabriksneu!!!). Im bikeshop habe sie mir das dann vorsichtig mit der Reibahle geweitet. 

Hält seit 13 Jahren.


----------



## oliversen (25. Januar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> kennst du denn das nenn-maß des sitzrohrs ?



Leider kenne ich nur die Angabe vom Verkaeufer mit dem ich ja noch andere Probleme habe. Der nennt 27.2 als Mass. Aber das ist wirklich nicht zu fahren. Diese Stuetze kann ich, selbst wenn ich die Klemme gut fest anziehe, noch mit der Hand drehen. Hat auch deutliches Spiel wenn die Stuetze ins Sitzrohr eingefuehrt wird. 

Muss wohl mal sehen wo ich Werkzeug herkriege....

oliversen


----------



## versus (25. Januar 2007)

oliversen schrieb:


> Leider kenne ich nur die Angabe vom Verkaeufer mit dem ich ja noch andere Probleme habe. Der nennt 27.2 als Mass. Aber das ist wirklich nicht zu fahren. Diese Stuetze kann ich, selbst wenn ich die Klemme gut fest anziehe, noch mit der Hand drehen. Hat auch deutliches Spiel wenn die Stuetze ins Sitzrohr eingefuehrt wird.
> 
> Muss wohl mal sehen wo ich Werkzeug herkriege....
> 
> oliversen



ich habe bei einem italo-stahlrenner, der vernmutlich ein 27,0 stütze braucht, meine 26,8er xtr (bitte nicht kommentieren ) stütze mittels einer ca. 0,2mm dicken plexiglasfolie (aus dem architekten-modellbau) eingebaut. das plexi habe ich wie eine adapterhülse in das sitzrohr gesteckt und dann die stütze vorsichtig nachgeschoben.
war eigentlich ein provisorium, das wie es halt so ist, schon seit jahren funktioniert. 
*ich lehne allerdings jegliche gewährleistungsansprüche für diese konstruktiion kategorisch ab !*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (25. Januar 2007)

Ja, die gemurksten Loesungen sind oftmals die Besten und vom murksen bin ich ja mit der Schleifpapiervariante auch nicht weit weg. Ich hatte ja zuerst auch ein paar Lagen Alufolie um die 27.2 Stuetze gewickelt.

Jetzt habe ich nur diese Thomson Sondermass 27.4mm fuer teuer Geld und nach langer Wartezeit zuhause liegen. Da soll es doch mit dem Te***l zugehen wenn ich die nicht in Rohr kriege.

oliversen


----------



## versus (25. Januar 2007)

oliversen schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich nur diese Thomson Sondermass 27.4mm fuer teuer Geld und nach langer Wartezeit zuhause liegen.



kann ich mir vorstellen !
ich dachte in taiwan sitzen die derzeit besten rahmenbauer !?
da wird es doch einen mit einer entsprechenden reibahle geben.


----------



## alf2 (25. Januar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> ich habe bei einem italo-stahlrenner, der vernmutlich ein 27,0 stütze braucht, meine 26,8er xtr (bitte nicht kommentieren ) stütze mittels einer ca. 0,2mm dicken plexiglasfolie (aus dem architekten-modellbau) eingebaut. das plexi habe ich wie eine adapterhülse in das sitzrohr gesteckt und dann die stütze vorsichtig nachgeschoben.
> war eigentlich ein provisorium, das wie es halt so ist, schon seit jahren funktioniert.



Habe selbiges mit einer zerschnittenen Bierdose gemacht und bin einige Zeit damit gefahren. Die Dicke der Blechstreifen überbrücken die 2 Zehntel ziemlich genau. War allerdings beim MTB und hat beim Verstellen der Sattelstütze ziemlich generft --> deshalb Reibahle und dickere Stütze. Aber wenn du die Stütze nicht verstellst kannst so sehr lange fahren.


----------



## Kint (25. Januar 2007)

ich würde es ausreiben. oder nimm eine "richtigen" stützen shim den du evtl. passend runterschleifst. so würd ichs machen. allerdings werden sattelrohre gerne mal nicht ausgerieben beim erstmontieren so dass ich das als wahrscheinlichste lösung dafürhalten würde...


----------



## oliversen (26. Januar 2007)

Jetzt mal nicht lachen...

auf jeden Fall bis ich eine Reibahle gefunden habe.






So sieht's aus:






Und so sah's aus:






Habe jetzt nur den Kona zuhause rumliegen. Aber dafuer werde ich schon noch eine Verwendung finden. Neben GT's haben naemlich auch Kona's eine Daseinsberechtigung  .

oliversen


----------



## cleiende (26. Januar 2007)

Statt (Bier-) Dosenblech tut es auch eine Uhrfeder.

@oliversen
Wenn das Dein erster Kontakt mit der Reibahle ist: Gaaaanz gaaaanz sanft erweitern, Du bist schnell über den Punkt raus den Du erreichen wolltest. Ich hatte mal einen Stahlrahmen versehentlich statt bei 26,6 gesäubert auf 28,8 bringen müssen weil ich knapp über die 26,6 rüber bin.
Und da Du eine Carbonstütze hast: Montagepaste (Ist so'n Zeug mit Kunststoffkügelchen). Hält dann wie Sau.


----------



## Manni1599 (26. Januar 2007)

Moin!

Nur mal so: Ob nun Xizang oder Lightning, das Rad ist wirklich schön. Und was für ein Unterschied zum Kona! Das ist natürlich nur meine Meinung, aber ich finde das Kona einfach blass gegenüber dem GT. 

Grüsse,
Manni


----------



## Kint (29. Januar 2007)

aber hattest du nicht von ner BIER dose geredet ?


----------



## oliversen (30. Januar 2007)

Wieso Bier?? Ich dachte das Gruen passt farblich am Besten!!!


----------



## Kint (30. Januar 2007)

sehr schön die avid zügenhüllen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (2. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

was ist Eure Meinung zu diesem Rahmen??

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180081511635&fromMakeTrack=true

Bin am überlegen, ob ich diesen kaufen soll. Mich stört aber der Riss am Steuerkopf.  

Aufbauen würde ich ihn mit einer Manitou Sport, welche ich noch rumliegen habe.


----------



## versus (2. Februar 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was ist Eure Meinung zu diesem Rahmen??
> 
> ...



schöner rahmen - kannte ich noch gar nicht. 
ich würde am steuerrohr geschweissten rahmen gerade bei titan höchstens trauen, wenn ich den "master welder" persönlich kennen würde und dieser mir versicherte, dass damit nix schiefgehen kann !


----------



## kingmoe (2. Februar 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was ist Eure Meinung zu diesem Rahmen??
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180081511635&fromMakeTrack=true
> ...



Der Preis ist schon heiß, für ca. 280,- Euro inkl. Sofortkauf, Versand, Zoll und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer hat man einen GT Titanrahmen, geil.
Aber - und es wäre sogar meine Wunschgröße - er ist repariert, also offensichtlich ordentlich geritten worden. Und er ist lackiert, was bei Titan eintweder als Understatement oder Blasphemie ausgelegt werden kann. Ich finde an Titan gerade geil, dass man die Rahmen NICHT lackieren muss und würde ihn sofort entlacken. Das kostet wieder Zeit und Geld. Und am Ende sieht es evtl. an der reparierten Stelle schei$$e aus...

Also ich werde ihn nicht kaufen, aber wen die Einwände nicht stören und wer auch nicht zu schwer ist, für den könnte es ein Schnäppchen sein.
Man darf nicht vergessen, dass 280,- Taler auch ´ne Menge Geld sind...


----------



## kingmoe (2. Februar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> ich würde am steuerrohr geschweissten rahmen gerade bei titan höchstens trauen, wenn ich den "master welder" persönlich kennen würde und dieser mir versicherte, dass damit nix schiefgehen kann !



Absolut richtig! Das ist zwar leicht zu kaschieren, aber gar nicht leicht vernünftig zu schweißen!


----------



## cleiende (2. Februar 2007)

Würde ich nicht machen. Weisst Du was noch unter dem Lack ist? Warum einen lackierten Titanrahmen kaufen? Um erst Zoll zu zahlen und dann ggfs noch mehr tolle Überraschungen unter dem Lack zu finden? XiZang gibt es immer wieder unlackiert in ebay.com, lackierte XiZangs hab ich bisher weder life noch in Katalogen gesehen.


----------



## Kruko (2. Februar 2007)

Also, wenn ich nicht die Bedenken hätte, hätte ich schon zugeschlagen. 

Es sieht auf den einem Bild auch so aus, als ob das ganze nicht sehr gut geschweißt wurde.

Hatte aber heute morgen ein wenig Zeit die Suchmaschinen zudurchstöbern und es muss den Rahmen in der weißen Lackierung gegeben haben. Soll ja auch laut Anbieter ein Xizang-Team sein.

Habe zwar erst mal ein paar Bilder angefordert, werde wohl aber die Finger davon lassen. Wie Ceiende schon sagte, es tauchen immer wieder welche auf


----------



## oliversen (3. Februar 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Habe zwar erst mal ein paar Bilder angefordert, werde wohl aber die Finger davon lassen. Wie Ceiende schon sagte, es tauchen immer wieder welche auf



Sicher gibt es hin und wieder mal einen Xizang.... Aber nie fuer das Geld. Wenn die Bilder ok sind wuerde ich die 100 USD Startpreis schiessen, ein bisschen was drauflegen und sehen was passiert. Andererseits, wenn du die Mittel hast einen ordentlichen Xizang zum normalen Preis zu kaufen dann ist das vielleicht die bessere Idee.

oliversen


----------



## Kruko (3. Februar 2007)

oliversen schrieb:


> Andererseits, wenn du die Mittel hast einen ordentlichen Xizang zum normalen Preis zu kaufen dann ist das vielleicht die bessere Idee.
> 
> oliversen



Finde Deine Idee gut.  

Habe auch das O.K. meiner Regierung für einen guten Rahmen.   

Außerdem hatte sich das mit der Auktion inzwischen erledigt. Der Rahmen kommt zwar nach Deutschland, aber nicht zu mir. Bin mal gespannt, ob er hier im Forum auftaucht und ich mir die Haare vor Wut ausreißen werde.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (16. Februar 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, ob er hier im Forum auftaucht und ich mir die Haare vor Wut ausreißen werde.



Rahmen ist angekommen und wirklich derb geritten worden.
Die Lackierung/Pulverbeschichtung ist original und wurde nur sehr selten produziert.
(Aussage von einem befreundeten Mechaniker/GT Freak)

Die Schweissnaht sieht absout astrein aus, kaum ein Unterschied zu den Originalnähten!

Mal sehen ob ich ihn lacktechnisch aufbereite oder entlacken werde,
prinzipiell bräuchte ich dann aber Decals, nur woher?




Ps: Zuzüglich 19% Märchensteuer und 4,7% wollte der Zoll haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (5. März 2007)

91er kleber hab icch noch aber das wird wohl nicht das sein was du willst. ich würde ihn in der farbe lassen, dafür ist er einfach zu schön und coloured titan ist einfach undertsatement pur.  



DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Rahmen ist angekommen und wirklich derb geritten worden.
> Die Lackierung/Pulverbeschichtung ist original und wurde nur sehr selten produziert.
> (Aussage von einem befreundeten Mechaniker/GT Freak)
> 
> ...


----------



## DieÖligeKette (5. März 2007)

Ich werde die Decals ordenlich abkleben und die Macken ausschleifen und nachlackieren,
danach gibts dann eine komplette Klarlackdusche.

Auf das er wieder aussieht wie neu (bis auf die Schweissnaht)!


----------



## redsandow (6. März 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Ich werde die Decals ordenlich abkleben und die Macken ausschleifen und nachlackieren,
> danach gibts dann eine komplette Klarlackdusche.
> 
> Auf das er wieder aussieht wie neu (bis auf die Schweissnaht)!



recht so! einen polierten rahmen findet man allemal wieder,aber lackiert?war das nicht fast ausschließlich ein team rahmen?99 waren diese farben doch aktuell


----------



## Kint (6. März 2007)

redsandow schrieb:


> recht so! einen polierten rahmen findet man allemal wieder,aber lackiert?war das nicht fast ausschließlich ein team rahmen?99 waren diese farben doch aktuell



seh ich genauso, abgesehen davon dass ich 2000 gesagt hätte (analog zum lobo)


----------



## DieÖligeKette (6. März 2007)

Das Rad habe ich für einen Freund gekauft der,
wie kann es anders sein, auch noch einen XCR 1000 hat,
in der gleichen Lackierung 

In den nächsten Wochen gehen wir die Lackierarbeiten an,
danach kann ich gerne mal ein paar Fotos posten.


----------



## redsandow (7. März 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> seh ich genauso, abgesehen davon dass ich 2000 gesagt hätte (analog zum lobo)



jepp,ist richtig,2000 wie schnell doch die zeit vergeht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (7. März 2007)

Soll das ein Xizang sein?  
http://cgi.ebay.com/WOW-GT-XIZANG-T...090128389QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Es hat am Ausfallende kein GT-Logo am Rahmen:


----------



## Kruko (7. März 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Soll das ein Xizang sein?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/WOW-GT-XIZANG-T...090128389QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Es hat am Ausfallende kein GT-Logo am Rahmen:



Zumindest weiß ich, dass er vor kurzem ein Komplett-Rad für 550 USD ersteigert hat. Und die Decals sind identisch. Ich denke, dass er nur das Rad zerlegt hat.


----------



## redsandow (7. März 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Zumindest weiß ich, dass er vor kurzem ein Komplett-Rad für 550 USD ersteigert hat. Und die Decals sind identisch. Ich denke, dass er nur das Rad zerlegt hat.



absolut richtig!allerdings ist es kein 93" wie er schreibt da mit u-brake und dann geht das ohne logo am ausfallende auch io.ich denke es ist von den decals 91"


----------



## Kint (7. März 2007)

ja er ist ein zerleger vor dewm herrn. hat mir auch gerade ein *blau elox* zaskar in 18 " angeboten, wenn also jemand interesse hat gebe ich gerne die email adresse weiter. 

ansonsten definitiv vor 93 da u brake 90- 92 kann sein den decals nach 91 da "LE" meine haben ebenfalls keine logos am DO. also das ist schon ok.


----------



## versus (8. März 2007)

blau ist auch fein... aber nein - erst mal die rennräder flott machen...


----------



## oliversen (31. März 2007)

Hallo alle miteinander,

mit diesem Post moechte ich den eingentlichen Hintergrund dieses Threads abschliessen. Aus den vorangegangenen Posts wisst Ihr das ich, aus der Amibucht, einen Lightning, der als Xizang beschrieben wurde, gekauft hatte.

Die letzten Monate hatte ich versucht mit dem Verkaeufer eine Einigung darueber zu erzielen, wie wir den signifikanten Preisunterschied zwischen Lightnings und Xizangs, in unserem Fall behandeln koennen. 

Ich habe es wirklich auf alle Arten versucht. War immer freundlich und nur zum Schluss etwas barsch. Ich war geduldig und hatte erst zum Ende hin Fristen gesetzt. Ich hatte einen wirklich fairen Vorschlag gemacht und darueber hinaus Alternativen aufgezeigt, wie wir uns auch noch einigen koennten. 

Leider hat es alles nichts gebracht und ich fahre heute einen Lightning zum Xizang Preis.

Um die Sache fuer mich abzuschliessen habe ich mich entschlossen den Bucht-Namen des betreffenden Verkaeufers preiszugeben. Insbesondere auch deswegen da ich weiss, das einige von Euch auch bei Ihm kaufen oder kaufen wollen.

Mein spezieller Freund benutzt "gm1230126" als seinen Buchtnamen. Er verkauft immer mal wieder interessantes Material und was die Abwirklung betrifft, also Dinge wie Bezahlung, Versand, Kontakt, Versandkosten etc. ist er wirklich vorbildlich. Ich moechte jedoch sagen das er sich, in meinem Fall, als sehr unkulant gezeigt hat.

Der Masse und der Qualitaet seiner Angebote zufolge macht er seine Bucht-Verkaeufe zumindest semi-professionel. Was die Kulanz Geschichte doppelt so schwer wiegen laesst.

Meiner persoenlichen Einschaetzung nach moechte ich ihn nicht empfehlen. Allerdings spielt hierbei eine ganze Portion Wut im Bauch eine Rolle.

Wie gesagt soll dies der Schlusspunkt des eigentlichen Hintergrund dieses Threads sein. Gerne koennen wir diesen jedoch weiterfuehren wenn es um andere Fragen rund um GT-Ti's geht.

Bis denne

oliversen


----------



## kingmoe (31. März 2007)

Sehr schade, dass es so gelaufen ist. Aber auch wenn es für dich kein Trost ist: Ich finde ein Lightning mit seiner matten Oberfläche eh schöner als die glänzenden Xizangs!  

Wenn du es mal los werden willst oder ien Xizang gefunden hast, ich zahle gut...


----------



## Kruko (31. März 2007)

Hallo Oli,

auch ich finde das Verhalten des US-Boys sehr miserabel.  Gerade wenn man die Auktionen in Amerika ein wenig beobachtet, so ist es so, dass der Verkäufer Kompletträder aufkauft, diese zerlegt und dann wieder in die Bucht einstellt. Da die Lightnings immer Kompletträder waren, so liegt auch hier der Verdacht nahe, dass er zerlegt hat und bewusst einen Lightning als Xizang verkauft hat. Das einzige, mit was er nicht gerechnet hat, ist wahrscheinlich unser Forum und das Du den Rahmen identifizieren konntest. 

Ich wünsche Dir trotzdem mit Deinem Rad viel Spaß


----------

